# Softlink alternative?



## aKraus (4. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin Betreiber mehrerer Webseiten, die im Prinzip alle identisch sind. Sozusagen also der www Ordner. Unterschiedlich sind nur einige Konfigurationsdateien.

Jetzt dachte ich mir, dass ich softlinks anlege. Ich habe folgende Ordnerstruktur:

site1
 - config
 - www (ln -s ../www)
site2
 - config
 - www (ln -s ../www)
site3
 - config
 - www (ln -s ../www)
site4
 - config
 - www (ln -s ../www)
www


Mein Problem ist, dass ich im www Ordner .php Dateien haben, welche versuchen eine übergeordnete Datei zu includen (z.B. include_once '../config/database.php'). 

Da es allerdings ein Softlink ist, führt der Apache die PHP Datei nicht in site/www, sondern nur in www aus. Kann man das irgendwie ändern? Gibt es alternativen zu den Softlinks (ähnlich einer Virtual Directory in Windows)?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. September 2008)

Moeglicherweise koennte hier ein Bind-Mount helfen.

Mal ein (nicht sehr sinnvolles) Beispiel:

```
mount --bind /dev /root/mydev
```
Mit diesem Befehl kannst Du ein Verzeichnis woanders mounten und hast somit 2 Orte wo Du an die Daten kommst.
Da es sich dabei nicht um einen Link handelt duerfte Apache auch keine Mucken machen wenn Du so vorgehst.


----------



## aKraus (8. September 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort. Es funktioniert auch. Aber was heißt --bind?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. September 2008)

--bind heisst hier schlichtweg dass das Verzeichnis woander "angebunden" wird.


----------

